# Zonkers



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ChadPro67 gave me these flies when I met up with him! He just started tying and damn these are some nice ties! I can't for the life of me do these zonkers! I can't get that mylar body down without it unraveling and these ones look like you could get them from shop! thanks for the flies chadpro! heres those zonkers! 
a white one and a olive one!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks good Matt. I taper the back end of the zonkers for more wiggling action. Them fish dont care what it look it like as long as it presented right.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice looking zonkers. I like those red eyes.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey FFD what you mean taper? do you cut the rabbit strip tail to a point or something???


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words dude i appreciate it! Got to try out those zonkers last night at one of the ponds at work and had some good success. I caught 3 small largemouth, a crappie and i hooked a real big largemouth that broke me off when it rolled on the surface. All in all a pretty good hour and a half of fishing, and it nice to find out that some of the stuff you make yourself can fool the fish


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good to know it works Chad! will have to use them next time I get out! let me know next time you are free or whatever we can get out again.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Chad, where did you pick up the eyes on those flies? Thanks.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I buy mine on Ebay in lots of 500. 

Watch the sizes or you'll end up with 500 that are 1/16" ! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/200-5mm-3D-Fish...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415261cbf0


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

fly tyer, i bought them at rodmakers shop in strongsville, they have a lot of different colors and sizes, i used 1/4" size on the ones in the pictures but i think next time i will get the 3/16" ones instead because they will match the body size a little better.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I get my supplies from BogsBait.com
Has been fantastic to deal with and is way cheaper than fly shops.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll have to get me some of those.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Great looking flies with plenty of action. I love rabbit fur although it is heavy and casting with heavier line is more comfortable.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I get my supplies from BogsBait.com
> Has been fantastic to deal with and is way cheaper than fly shops.


I tried going to Bogsbait.com and my browser couldn't find it. Are you sure about this URL?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Try http://www.feather-craft.com or Ebay...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry for confusion! It should be as below. I would not look no where else for these eyes so really recommend them.He has many different styles and sizes even for huge musky flies that I use.
www.bogbait.com


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

put a space between the 'g' and the 'b'... bog baits. 
R


----------

